
Data of 3M customers exposed at Buchbinder car rental (German) - Geeflow
https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Daten-Leak-bei-Autovermietung-Buchbinder-3-Millionen-Kundendaten-offen-im-Netz-4643015.html
======
Geeflow
Google translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fct%2Fartikel%2FDaten-
Leak-bei-Autovermietung-Buchbinder-3-Millionen-Kundendaten-offen-im-
Netz-4643015.html)

tl;dr: Backup to their customer database was accessible without
authentification. Data includes names, addresses, phone numbers, bookings, id
card numbers, employer, crash reports, witnesses and more

